# Any Recipes for Fish Jerky or Drying Fish



## Jimmy B (Sep 22, 2007)

Trying to find recipes for if I can

Drying fish
Fish Jerky
Smoked fish

Thanks
Jim


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

no pickled or fermented???

I make smoked trout and salmon with
1 gallon water
1 cup canning salt
1 1/4 cup brown sugar
1 tsp cayenne
I marinate the fish for about twelve hours, and cold smoke for 6 - 8 depending on thickness


----------



## Jimmy B (Sep 22, 2007)

Thank you Beagle is there any other secret recipes and or marinades I can use before I dehydrate and or smoke.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

http://www.jerkyfaq.com/jerky/recipes/basic-fish-jerky.html

This should help you.


----------



## Jimmy B (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Lucy did you ever try doing it and have any secrets.

Jim


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

We only make beef jerky, not fish. I just know you need all the salt to keep it safe.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I really like Hi Mountain jerkey seasonong, they ahve lots of flavors and it also comes with the cure. It is also all in powder form


----------

